# Another acquisition - Owl Pharmacy 1601 Main St. Marinette, Wis. with owl on moon



## stephengray (Nov 11, 2017)

I like this bottle quite a bit. Good graphics of the owl on moon and stars.


----------



## botlguy (Nov 11, 2017)

As always Stephen, I enjoy your posts. You certainly collect interesting, eye appealing bottles.
Jim S


----------



## cngeorge (Nov 12, 2017)

I agree. It's a great looking bottle.


----------



## sandchip (Nov 14, 2017)

Same here.  Fine looking drug store.


----------



## nhpharm (Nov 14, 2017)

Love these...as a pharmacy bottle collector myself I just love these.  Thank you for posting!


----------



## stephengray (Nov 15, 2017)

Thanks everybody.


----------

